# medieval/renaissance anyone?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Any history buffs into medieval/renaissance history on here? Because irl, seems hard to find people into the stuff. like one time i mentioned the celts using the correct pronunciation and the person thought i meant coptic. when i didn't mean that.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You should see the post from deprofundis, he and more members are your guide.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’ve always found it odd that the Glasgow football team, Celtic is pronounced Seltic, but the annual Glasgow music festival Celtic Connections is pronounced Keltic as it is in most other applications.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

As one may tell from my signatures, I'm a huge Machaut fan. I opened that bottle of fine French wine nearly 50 years ago. But you can't really enjoy that vintage without understanding its terroir - French 14th century history, Papal history, the Great Plague, the Ars Nova! And on and on.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

huh? what?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Room2201974 said:


> As one may tell from my signatures, I'm a huge Machaut fan. I opened that bottle of fine French wine nearly 50 years ago. But you can't really enjoy that vintage without understanding its terroir - French 14th century history, Papal history, the Great Plague, the Ars Nova! And on and on.


i wonder what mead tastes like.

i saw it once in a indie wine store


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I drink a glass or two of mead evenings. As it's made from fermented honey it does tend to be fairly sweet, some of the cheaper stuff has a fair amount of fermented grape juice flavoured with honey, but you can sure tell the difference. It has a slightly higher alcohol percentage than grape based wines, mine is 14.5% . I believe that in the USA they are not allowed to sell the grape based product as mead but must amend it to "mead flavoured" or somesuch name.

The brand I buy also make a lot of "country wines" liquers and ciders. Situated in East Devon, not far from the Dorset county boundary, they have quite a few stockists in UK

https://www.lymebaywinery.co.uk/


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I only tried mead once and hated it, probably because I don’t like honey. One of our young library assistants, usually fairly high on something (it was the ‘60s) used to keep a bottle hidden in his locker as unsurprisingly, the library didn’t have an alcohol licence.
You probably thought we spent our time with date-stamps and saying “Shhhh”. :lol:


----------

